# 20 Free Keyword Research Tools



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's a great selection of keyword research tools, to help with your website optimization.....enjoy!

O-P-T-I-M-Z-E Me!


----------



## williamgreat (Jan 7, 2011)

I always use good adwords keywords suggestion tool.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

I always use Google adword keyword tool and in paid tools I would recommend Word tracker.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We are a little different than most here. We have a retail location and putting your physical address into search engines is free and it puts you at or near the top of the search. 

If someone looks for a service and a city and you are there or near there your web site pops up. Even if they don't put in a city your website will come up first if they are registered with the search engine and have entered there address in that registration. 

And, even if they have done none of that but their ip address reveals their location you may pop up near the top.


----------

